# It's raining cats....



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Having recently acquired two long term foster babies, I may be about to acquire two short term ones - two kittens.

If a space opens up with the Cat Protection League in time, I may not have them but, otherwise, they will be joining e when the person who currently has them goes on holiday and then staying until there is a place for them.

The CPL supports the shelter I'm involved with and it's all a bit convoluted but someone found a she cat and four kittens but no-where had any room for them. They are going to keep the Queen (I think she has now been "done") and found known adopters for two of the four kittens.

The two remaining ones are one black and one white (I haven't met them and won't if there is a space before I need to step up to the plate).

Sadly, I have been told that, for some reason, vivisectionists are particularly interested in white cats at present so although they are relatively easy to find real homes for (especially if not deaf), they are still vulnerable.

I'll keep you updated as and when I know what's happening.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Vivisectionists! OMG!!! That's horrifying. 

Any word on the potential arrival of the kittens?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Arianwen,
OMG! That makes me even happier that I ended up adopting the white, deaf kitty, that someone dumped where I work...
Good Luck and Bless you!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

OMG! That part about vivisection is awful.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

These vivisectionists want white cats...white cats are quickly adopted...

I really really really hope that does not mean what it sounds like. 
Poor white kitties! Hopefully they get stronger adoption questionnaires then!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I want white cats... but only if they ARE deaf lol

That's disgusting about the vivisectionists!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

No news so far so I am starting to assume that all has been sorted. It is the end of this week that they are supposed to be going away.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I had to look up vivisectionists and now I feel sick. I also have a mostly white cat and he goes outside. Does the world have to be so darn dangerous.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Mochas Mommy said:


> These vivisectionists want white cats...white cats are quickly adopted...
> 
> I really really really hope that does not mean what it sounds like.
> Poor white kitties! Hopefully they get stronger adoption questionnaires then!


Put that badly - they are two separate issues. Both the sanctuary with which I a involved and the Cat Protection League are very careful but people finding kittens and advertising them are putting them very much at risk.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I read a book a long time ago called "The Plague Dogs"...it's about two dogs that escape the horrors of the testing, thats being done to them and the others animals, at a Research Facility...
Ever since then, I ONLY buy products that say "Not tested on animals."
It IS sickening how these fellow creatures are tortured....:'(
And it always surprises me, that not that many people, seem to be aware this is happening...Every...Single...Day...


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I read that book, too... when I was 11... very, very heavy stuff


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sara, "The Plague Dogs" is heavy reading...

There was a comic strip called Bloom County...they did quite a series of strips dedicated to the horrors of animal testing...
It would be considered "Politically Incorrect" now I'm sure...
I think it did help raise some people's awareness levels...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

How's fostering going?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I didn't end up having to have these two so I still have my seven and my two long term fosters who I now think of as mine!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow, that's awful! I've got two white cats (one is deaf). Hearing things like that makes me so sad, I can't imagine why they would want white cats particularily. Does anyone know why it would be white cats specifically?

I've heard that white cats are the second hardest to adopt out (after black)... not sure why, I think my girls are stunning although a dusting of white fur everywhere is probably not something everyone wants!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Just don't wear or have anything dark! Lol that's why all my animals are the same colour. Ok I'm joking, but it works having all white animals, I can dress accordingly lol


----------

